# Price for Firewood



## Pilgrim (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know much about cords or face-cords, but this is how much I put in my Silverado short-box bed when selling a load.  How much $$ does a load of this size typically go for?  It's all oak & hickory.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 3, 2010)

I would charge about $75 for that much wood.  I've got a really large load of split seasoned red oak in my back yard right now that I'd sell for $100.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 4, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> I don't know much about cords or face-cords, but this is how much I put in my Silverado short-box bed when selling a load.  How much $$ does a load of this size typically go for?  It's all oak & hickory.





Suit yourself on how you do business, but it's illegal to sell firewood by a unit other than a cord, or part of a cord.  No point in potentially making trouble for yourself.

A cord is 128 cubic feet, and you can figure out the cubic feet in the bed of your truck, and go from there.  A FULL short bed PU will hold about 1/2 cord (slightly less), split and stacked.

In this area, a split and stacked cord is about $110-120,  1/2 cord, split, delivered and stacked, $75.00.--same price for a long bed PU full of wood.

I can't imagine that the market is much different in Macon.

You can check out the Macon craigslist, farm and garden section, to see what the going rate locally is.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Suit yourself on how you do business, but it's illegal to sell firewood by a unit other than a cord, or part of a cord.  No point in potentially making trouble for yourself.
> 
> A cord is 128 cubic feet, and you can figure out the cubic feet in the bed of your truck, and go from there.  A FULL short bed PU will hold about 1/2 cord (slightly less), split and stacked.
> 
> ...




That there is the problem with going to get firewood from someone's truck bed.  Never know how much wood it actually is.

Purchased a 1/2 cord last year from a young man in Covington area and brought it in a specifically designed trailor that was 4x4x4.  I was amazed at how much wood was in that thing.  Much much more than the "cord" that my father-in-law had bought out of the back of a guys pickup truck.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't sell it by the cord or truckload or anything.  I just look at the stack and decide what I think it's worth.  If the buyer thinks it's too much, he's welcomed to offer less or leave.  The only time I have wood to sell is when I've cut up a tree to help a family member or friend and haul it home to sell.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2010)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I don't sell it by the cord or truckload or anything.  I just look at the stack and decide what I think it's worth.  If the buyer thinks it's too much, he's welcomed to offer less or leave.  The only time I have wood to sell is when I've cut up a tree to help a family member or friend and haul it home to sell.



I don't think anyone is arguing about your price....what 25.06 is saying is it is illegal to do what you are doing.

Now...whether or not the local sheriff will prosecute, that is a different question.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Suit yourself on how you do business, but it's illegal to sell firewood by a unit other than a cord, or part of a cord. No point in potentially making trouble for yourself.
> 
> A cord is 128 cubic feet, and you can figure out the cubic feet in the bed of your truck, and go from there. A FULL short bed PU will hold about 1/2 cord (slightly less), split and stacked.
> 
> ...


 Gr8 info!  Thanks so much for informing me.  Yes, I typically sell a load like this for $80 - unless I have to drive more than 30 miles or so.


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 4, 2010)

Around here a full size pickup load stacked goes from 70 to 100 depending on who is selling it and how far they have to drive.


----------

